# FishmatePro Warning!!! Do not Trust These Guys...



## Kimber.45 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello all, 
Just a heads up for anyone looking to add a livewell to their boat. Please let me save you the headache (and associated high blood pressure) that comes from dealing with Dan Howell and FishmatePro.com. His site demonstrates a great product and if you ever get one, if its what you ordered, im sure you will be happy with it. I ordered a probass 30" livewell with an aerator circulation system installed from Dan and was told that he only accepts money orders. Should have turned and ran right there!! I spoke with him on the phone and he told me that he would go ahead and build my tank and ship it as soon as the money order arrived. To make an incredibly long story short, it took me 9 weeks to get my tank. I received a number of excueses ranging from back ordered parts to a death in the family, to a flooded church that he was helping rebuild. Each excuse bought him more time with me until I spoke to another one of his customer's. This gentleman was given the same exact set of excuses a year prior to my situation. He was even told that after his order was taken care of, Dan was shutting the business down. He couldnt handle the stress or something like that... Once my tank finally arrived, there was no aerator pump installed. It was just an empty tank. This time I called Dan and he agreed to refund me $50 for the cost of the pump that I paid for. He also told me that he was shutting the business down becuase he couldnt handle the stress and his investors pulled out. (Sound familiar) This was 5 weeks ago. Now he will not return my emails and he has blocked my phone number from going through. If I call from a different number I get his voicemail promising that he will return calls. If I call again from that number, it has now been blocked... I have filed a complaint with the BBB of Iowa and have sent a letter to the Iowa Attorney General to see what can be done. I realise its only $50 but I paid for something that I did not receive and I want my money back. I have a copy of every single email exchanged between myself and fishmatepro, I can guarantee that I have not misrepresented anything in this post. Please save yourselves a lot of time and headache and learn from my mistake. Do not do business with Dan Howell or FishmatePro. I will gladly answer any questions anyone has or if you would like more detail, send me a message.
Fellow Sportsman, 
KImber.45


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 5, 2010)

Dang man, first post and you're hating on somebody...

At least post up some pics of your boats and say 'Hey' first. Sounds like you got jacked from your description. Gawd only knows what the other guy would say in response. I commend you for trying to get the info out though.

Good luck,
Jamie


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 5, 2010)

If memory serves, he's not the first that has posted here with a similar experience.


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2010)

Ranchero50 said:


> Dang man, first post and you're hating on somebody...
> 
> At least post up some pics of your boats and say 'Hey' first. Sounds like you got jacked from your description. Gawd only knows what the other guy would say in response. I commend you for trying to get the info out though.
> 
> ...



Thanks for looking out Ranchero :beer: but as quacker has stated, this is not the first time, and the stories/excuses sound very familiar. I can see kimber being a little ticked off, but he is probably doing the members here a favor in the long run.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah _ Dyeguy had issues with him too.


----------



## Kimber.45 (Oct 5, 2010)

I know I shoulda introduced myself a little better. Sorry about that. Normally I dont like throwing people under the bus but this guy has my money and I dont think he intends to give it back. I figure if I can get the word out and save at least one person from going through the same situation, it's worth it. On a lighter note, I have a 16' Cajun Special that my Dad and I have been rebuilding and its almost done. I have the whole build process chronicled with photos ready to go. Looking forward to getting some good advice on future mods.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 5, 2010)

welcome aboard

thanks for the heads up

kimbers are sweet pistols!!


----------



## brancoga (Oct 5, 2010)

Kimber.45........... brother thanks a lot for this info. I was just about to order one from them. Will now back up and punt. Good luck


----------



## Howard (Oct 5, 2010)

I was looking into them but now will hold off, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Zum (Oct 5, 2010)

Didn't russ010 order one of those and it took foever to get....6 months maybe more.
It's been awhile can't remember for sure but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 5, 2010)

Zum said:


> Didn't russ010 order one of those and it took foever to get....6 months maybe more.
> It's been awhile can't remember for sure but I'm pretty sure.




Yes, it was Russ.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 5, 2010)

Like I said, I hate to be right in this situation, but I tried to spread the warning the best I could. There just have been too many bad experiences to take the risk on an average product.

Heck, the owner even tried to talk to Jim to get my comments about my experience deleted.. absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## brmurray (Oct 5, 2010)

Howard said:


> I was looking into them but now will hold off, thanks for the heads up.




same here, not so much a priority. awesome looking product though


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 5, 2010)

lol, people need to start using the search function around here. I find it hard to believe anyone would even consider them at this point.


----------



## jcb (Oct 5, 2010)

I not ever go there and buy stuff from them :x When I here about people getting screwed over i get mad :x


----------



## brmurray (Oct 5, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> lol, people need to start using the search function around here. I find it hard to believe anyone would even consider them at this point.



Well I did not search yet but I am joining a club where someone has dealt with him. Not to many choices out there to attain a flush finish. Have a friend whom I showed it to and he says he could whip it out, maybe time to get some aluminum and start learning to love a tig torch!


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 5, 2010)

Its a shame he really won't "stand behind" his product. The pics on his site look good. I remember looking at these a while back. I got lucky and someone gave me a livewell for free.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Oct 6, 2010)

Well interesting enought this thread comes up on the first page of google when doing a search for FishmatePro.


----------



## perchin (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry about your bad experience Kimber.45.......


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 6, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Well interesting enought this thread comes up on the first page of google when doing a search for FishmatePro.



I can't remember who I was PMing, but that's exactly what I wanted to see happen. :|


----------



## rellis1962 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok, I ordered one about 6 months ago and got it in about 2 weeks. But I did take one that he happended to have on hand at the time. When I got it I was a little disappointed with the quality control. It had a small leak at on of the welds in the bottom and hinges were ground down too far and part of the rivets were ground down. The lip had a slight crack at one of the corners. Now I have used it once, as I have just finished my build, and it did what is suppose to do.


----------



## tccanoe (Oct 6, 2010)

I went on line to look at the site. I acted like I was going to buy and the site said I now had to go through my local boat dealer only. Power to the people!


----------



## Tettle07 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was hardcore looking into getting one of these livewells.... but after all the bad press on this site... I think my monies will go elsewhere.... Sounds like you all just saved me a lot of time and headache. Gracias Kimber .45 =D> =D> .......


----------



## fender66 (Oct 11, 2010)

When a business does you good...you tell several people. When they do you BAD...you tell EVERYONE!


----------



## brmurray (Oct 11, 2010)

fender66 said:


> When a business does you good...you tell several people. When they do you BAD...you tell EVERYONE!




I am in healthcare, nevermore true my friend!!


----------



## Brine (Oct 11, 2010)

We probably have more than 1 tinbender on the site that could make one, and once again....a $49 120qt cooler from Wallyworld has served me well. Just so happens I am testing out a new solution as we speak.


----------



## thehollyhick (Nov 9, 2010)

Fishmate pro is a scam!!! My name is Rex W Wright. I live in Holly, Michigan and I'm being ripped off by a thief named Dan Howell, Owner of Fishmate Pro. I first talked to Dan Howell (liar and thief) in June of 2010 to order a 34 inch complete livewell, Like kimber.45. I to, was given a line of bs about payment and was asked to send a cashiers check for $383.00 to speed things along. That was Dan Howells first lie. I called Dan Howell (LIER AND THIEF) at the end of July to ask where was my tank. Again, Dan Howell lied to me about production problems, saying he did not want to send me a well not up to his standards. He told me I would get my well in 2 weeks. Another lie. I called Dan back at the and of August and again, was given a line of bs and a promise of delivery in 2 weeks. Well, I guess we all know Dan Howell lied again. That was the last time I talked to the lying thief, Dan Howell. Because like kimber.45, my phone has also been blocked and he will not return calls or respond to emails. This lying thief thinks he can ignore me and steal my money. Kimber.45, I could use your help for law suite. If any one else out there knows the location or address of this scum bag Dan Howell, please email me. (I'm willing to pay for intel ) I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 9, 2010)

thehollyhick said:


> Fishmate pro is a scam!!! My name is Rex W Wright. I live in Holly, Michigan and I'm being ripped off by a thief named Dan Howell, Owner of Fishmate Pro. I first talked to Dan Howell (liar and thief) in June of 2010 to order a 34 inch complete livewell, Like kimber.45. I to, was given a line of bs about payment and was asked to send a cashiers check for $383.00 to speed things along. That was Dan Howells first lie. I called Dan Howell (LIER AND THIEF) at the end of July to ask where was my tank. Again, Dan Howell lied to me about production problems, saying he did not want to send me a well not up to his standards. He told me I would get my well in 2 weeks. Another lie. I called Dan back at the and of August and again, was given a line of bs and a promise of delivery in 2 weeks. Well, I guess we all know Dan Howell lied again. That was the last time I talked to the lying thief, Dan Howell. Because like kimber.45, my phone has also been blocked and he will not return calls or respond to emails. This lying thief thinks he can ignore me and steal my money. Kimber.45, I could use your help for law suite. If any one else out there knows the location or address of this scum bag Dan Howell, please email me. (I'm willing to pay for intel ) I can be reached at [email protected]



Sorry to hear about another fishmatepro casualty.. but I'm assuming you googled them, and this thread came up, which is a good start. Welcome to Tinboats, fellow michimaniac


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 9, 2010)

By the way, one might be able to track him down through cabelas. They had a partnership with fishmatepro, and I have a strong feeling a huge corporation would put up for that dirt bag's antics.


https://www.wmi.org/multi_boards/other_topics/message.html?message_id=323896





By the way, Russ, did you give him permission to put pics of your mod on his site?


----------



## Kimber.45 (Nov 10, 2010)

thehollyhick said:


> Fishmate pro is a scam!!! My name is Rex W Wright. I live in Holly, Michigan and I'm being ripped off by a thief named Dan Howell, Owner of Fishmate Pro. I first talked to Dan Howell (liar and thief) in June of 2010 to order a 34 inch complete livewell, Like kimber.45. I to, was given a line of bs about payment and was asked to send a cashiers check for $383.00 to speed things along. That was Dan Howells first lie. I called Dan Howell (LIER AND THIEF) at the end of July to ask where was my tank. Again, Dan Howell lied to me about production problems, saying he did not want to send me a well not up to his standards. He told me I would get my well in 2 weeks. Another lie. I called Dan back at the and of August and again, was given a line of bs and a promise of delivery in 2 weeks. Well, I guess we all know Dan Howell lied again. That was the last time I talked to the lying thief, Dan Howell. Because like kimber.45, my phone has also been blocked and he will not return calls or respond to emails. This lying thief thinks he can ignore me and steal my money. Kimber.45, I could use your help for law suite. If any one else out there knows the location or address of this scum bag Dan Howell, please email me. (I'm willing to pay for intel ) I can be reached at [email protected]



THH, sorry to hear about your bad luck. The only contact information I have for Dan Howell came from his website. I called "Information" in Cedar Rapids Iowa to try and get a home phone number so I could try again but they only have the number thats listed on his website. I just checked a minute ago and it looks like the site is down. i get an error message saying the URL cannot be retrieved. I filed a complaint with the BBB of Iowa against him but I havent heard anything back on it yet. I figure if I dont get results from that, I'll write a letter to the Iowa Attorney General so see if I can get some action. Let me know how I can help...


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 10, 2010)

https://www.whitepages.com/dir/cedar-rapids-ia/howell/dan


----------



## Kimber.45 (Nov 10, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> https://www.whitepages.com/dir/cedar-rapids-ia/howell/dan



Yeah. Thats the same address from his now non-existant website. I guess I could always show up on his door and let him know he still owes me money... Anyone else up for a road trip??


----------



## russ010 (Nov 10, 2010)

sorry I haven't responded sooner, just got back in town from a 2 week hiatus to New Orleans..

Anways, yea, I do have the 40" Pro Tournament Series. I don't have any complaints with my actual livewell, it works like a charm and I've had up to 20lbs of bass in it. 

Now getting it on the other hand was a bit different... it took me more like 9 months to get it. BUT, in all honesty, I'm kinda glad because it gave me a chance to keep changing the design of how I was going to deck my boat. I did have a lot of phone calls and email exchanges with Dan, and there were excuses, but there was one legit flood that I know happened because I saw it on the news. 

Either way, I got my livewell and I'm all set. I guess it helped that I never got heated with him - even after 9 months of paying without having a product in hand. But that's the way it goes sometimes and in the end I got exactly what I wanted.

Just keep trying to get in touch with him... hopefully you'll get it resolved in the end.

And here is a website that works.... https://www.fishmatepro.com/


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 10, 2010)

Get the feds involved.

If you guys paid him by cashier's check, he has committed mail fraud... a federal offense.


----------



## Tettle07 (Nov 10, 2010)

russ010 said:


> sorry I haven't responded sooner, just got back in town from a 2 week hiatus to New Orleans..
> 
> Anways, yea, I do have the 40" Pro Tournament Series. I don't have any complaints with my actual livewell, it works like a charm and I've had up to 20lbs of bass in it.
> 
> ...



How much $$ he pay you for that???? [-X 

I tried to help out Kimber and call FishmatePro to get to talk to him for Kimber... All I wound up getting was my own number blocked! ( i only left nice cordial messages).. I was looking into getting one of these livewells, lucky for me Kimber ordered his 1st! I won't get one now, but even if I did change my mind some day, its knda hard to contact someone when the block you numbaaa.....


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2010)

None Tettle07 I can promise you that!


----------



## fender66 (Nov 10, 2010)

Jim said:


> None Tettle07 I can promise you that!


I'll second that!


----------



## thehollyhick (Nov 10, 2010)

I cant belive it,seconds after fileing a complaint with the bbb ,I get an email from fishmate pro owner Dan Howell. He finally responded to one of my many emails titled-Dan dont steal my money. He tells me he got way behind due to his mothers stroke and resent death,working two jobs,and being a single parent.Tells me to hang in there he'll get it done.Dyeguy1212 your not that far from me in orion,can you see sucker on my forhead from there?If he's not lying again I''ll pray for him.If he is you all should pray for him.And Kimber45 ,I wont wait long before I swing by and pick you up for that road trip.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 11, 2010)

Tettle07 said:


> How much $$ he pay you for that???? [-X



Man, don't even go there... I guess most people don't have the patience I have, Life's too short. 

Seriously, I had a hard time getting it and I got frustrated a few times, but I never let it get the best of me. But good luck and I'll try to give Dan a call later on today if I get a chance.


----------



## Kimber.45 (Nov 11, 2010)

thehollyhick said:


> I cant belive it,seconds after fileing a complaint with the bbb ,I get an email from fishmate pro owner Dan Howell. He finally responded to one of my many emails titled-Dan dont steal my money. He tells me he got way behind due to his mothers stroke and resent death,working two jobs,and being a single parent.Tells me to hang in there he'll get it done.Dyeguy1212 your not that far from me in orion,can you see sucker on my forhead from there?If he's not lying again I''ll pray for him.If he is you all should pray for him.And Kimber45 ,I wont wait long before I swing by and pick you up for that road trip.



If you get to talk to him again, ask him why your phone number was blocked. My calls still dont go through. It doesnt even ring. "The party you are calling is not accepting calls at this time. Please hang up now. 53929" Thats all I get...


----------



## Curioprop (Nov 23, 2010)

I filed a BBB complaint and Dan agreed to pay back in August. I had to refile and now he is ignoiring them as well. His rating is down to a D- which is one step from the basement. Yeah he ows me $500 but I feel better seeing the word is getting out. We need to keep this topic on the first Google page. I agree with everyone else. It is to bad because he had a nice product. He told me the delay was because some employees ran off with a bunch of inventory. Thats when I knew I was SOL.

Anyway, I am still working on my 16ft Lund So I am going to browse the rest of this site.

See you soon.

Curioprop


----------



## fender66 (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard Curioprop. Wish you found us under better circumstances. Hope you stay. You'll find that this is the best group of guys around. We stick together and help each other out more than you can imagine. Stick around and we'll prove it.


----------



## thehollyhick (Feb 21, 2011)

Dan after months of lies ,deceit and delays you were notified on 11-9-10 to refund my 383.00.Two months later I still have no well and no refund. After 7 months
all i have gotten from you Dan is lies and delys.Now two months after my refund demand your telling me i will have to wait another six weeks for your" investor" to get back from the middle east to take care of this.BS.Dan YOU take care of this. Dan I don't care if you have to send me a personal check send it now !You can wait for your "investers" return for your refund, I wont wait any longer. Enough is enough, Dan send my refund immediately or I will file civil and criminal charges against you!
( The above reply was sent 1-9-11)




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Sat, 8 Jan 2011 09:27:43 -0600
Subject: Re: dan dont steal my money
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]

Hello Rex,
I do feel really bad about all this, things happen that are just beyond my control, i really should of taking the advise i was giving a while back and just went bankrupt, but im a fighter not a quieter, this has messed up my health and im working out and with the doctor to get it back,i have another company making my behind orders and im not taking any new, except a few small ones i have left over.I well still get you the livewell its a really nice product, i have sold over 1,600 and im just behind on 14 orders i know this isn't allot but as sick as ive been i just needed to get someone else to do them..Ill be more then happy to give you $50.00 back, I understand if you just want the money back. we can send the refund, however my Investor, takes care of that now,and he will be back from the middle east 2 week in Feb,.



Here is my update on my dealings with FishMate Pro owner and chief liar Dan Howell.As you can see by his email his lies and bs never ends.And I have wait for some INVESTER to get back from the mid east to get a refund.Has anyone out there ever heard of any business man more full of BS than Dan Howell?As Im sure youve guessed I have not received a reply to my responce (above)to his 1-8-11 email or have I received a refund.I made one hell of a mistake doing business with fishmate pro and Dan Howell. Ive had to file a bbb complaint and am in touch with the Cedar Rapid PD.along with haveing my atty file suit.Ive had it with his lies and deceit.I warn all, if you do business with Fishmate Pro"s Dan Howell chances are all youll get for your money is BS.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe there should be a seperate forum for good and bad experiences. Someone could post up the person or company they purchased the product or services from. Then anyone could post up about either good or bad service or products. JUST AN IDEA!!!


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Feb 22, 2011)

Knowing how to build websites, the first thing that you def see wrong is they do not have a copyright information at the bottom of the website. You know just from that that this site should not be trusted. Also how its put together you know its a basic website. Most legitiment website will have some professional aspect to them and this website looks like it was taken from one of these free website builder formats and was placed with information about them. Key thing I would advise people is look at websites thoroughly and make sure they have copyright information at the bottom and make sure every link works and the appearance looks professional because there are a lot of spamming people who like people say set up shop just to get your money.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 22, 2011)

Found this information online:

Fishmatepro LLC
28 41st Avenue Sw
Cedar Rapids, IA 52404-4907 
Phone: (319) 862-2728

SIC Code: 7389, Business Services, NEC
NAICS Code: 561990, All Other Support Services

A nice little one line Twitter post: https://twitter.com/fishmatepro


> We are having the best year ever
> 7:59 AM Dec 6th, 2010 via web


----------



## wccraigcat (Feb 23, 2011)

My name is Jim & like many others, I've just been taken by Fishmate Pro, LLC. Ordered a livewell in early December 2010... Still no livewell. The irony is that, this is the second livewell I've ordered. (Custom) for installation on CraigCat boats. I've since lost several customers due to non-delivery issues with this company. Filed formal complaint with BBB of Iowa today. May be seeking criminal charges if they don't produce quick. Although I have no reason to believe they will. Anyone else out there in my boat?

Jim


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 23, 2011)

Heck, I can build livewells, maybe I should pick up his slack. Sorry to hear so many are having problems.


----------



## Kimber.45 (Feb 24, 2011)

I got the same story about the "investor" being out of the country. I was told the $50 I'm owed would be sent at the end of January... Well it's the end of February and still no refund... His "investor" must have done a touch n go and left the country again...


----------



## zerofivenismo (Feb 24, 2011)

huntinfool said:


> Heck, I can build livewells, maybe I should pick up his slack. Sorry to hear so many are having problems.



Good idea. There's definitely a good market for them. Just don't hook up with Dan's investor :lol:.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 24, 2011)

I think it would be great to have someone on here making custom wells! I'll bet they could clean up!


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. Ordered a 34" live well last February and...nothing but excuses. 
Has anyone reached a resolution with them recently? How?
Probably going to hire a local craftsman to build one for me


----------



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2011)

You know.....I hate to get involved in something that I really have no stake in, but it's seeming that we are getting more members at TinBoats due to this Butt Wipe that is standing people up on livewell orders. So far, I haven't really seen anything but complaints that he's been leading them on for a LONG time. Why doesn't someone do something REAL about this guy so the others have an answer to their problem with him too. Or...why doesn't everyone pool their resources together and get the attorney general involved....or something?

Don't get me wrong....I do feel bad for EVERYONE that's been taken for a ride by this guy...but he's going to continue to do the same until he's stopped. Has anyone been successful in stopping him? Myabe I've missed something....I don't know.

I'm NOT intending to make anyone angry here, but really have only seen this as a "bitch" thread. Hope someone can change that sometime soon.


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 1, 2011)

Fender, just found this forum today and trying to educate myself before calling local and fed authorities. I believe the Normal corse of action in a case like this is to give the vendor every possible chance to make good on a commitment. I have been very patient and understanding of his personal problems; flood, death and illnesses. But 12 months is far too long to wait for something that would take a skilled knocker a few days to build. I'm happy to share whatever I learn from talking with local and fed law enforcement.


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 1, 2011)

fender66 said:


> You know.....I hate to get involved in something that I really have no stake in, but it's seeming that we are getting more members at TinBoats due to this Butt Wipe that is standing people up on livewell orders. So far, I haven't really seen anything but complaints that he's been leading them on for a LONG time. Why doesn't someone do something REAL about this guy so the others have an answer to their problem with him too. Or...why doesn't everyone pool their resources together and get the attorney general involved....or something?
> 
> Don't get me wrong....I do feel bad for EVERYONE that's been taken for a ride by this guy...but he's going to continue to do the same until he's stopped. Has anyone been successful in stopping him? Myabe I've missed something....I don't know.
> 
> I'm NOT intending to make anyone angry here, but really have only seen this as a "bitch" thread. Hope someone can change that sometime soon.



I think I have to agree with you man. This guys issues have been brought up since I started getting on the site. Time for some out of the box thinking from all of Dan's victims.


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 1, 2011)

dr_beerman said:


> I'm in the same boat. Ordered a 34" live well last February and...nothing but excuses.
> Has anyone reached a resolution with them recently? How?
> Probably going to hire a local craftsman to build one for me



Didn't intend to stoke the "bitch" thread. My question was very straight forward
Also I believe the purpose of online forums is for people with common interests and problems to unite. Am I wrong?


----------



## perchin (Mar 1, 2011)

Dr. beerman,

Please don't take that wrong. Fender is probably going to be the most level headed guy you will ever meet. He was simply trying to help you man. We know how pationatly the guys that got screwed feel. But please dont take fenders typing out of context.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Perchin...



> Didn't intend to stoke the "bitch" thread. My question was very straight forward
> Also I believe the purpose of online forums is for people with common interests and problems to unite. Am I wrong?



You are right. That is my point exactly. UNITE. DO SOMETHING TOGETHER TO MAKE ALL THESE WRONGS, RIGHT.

Your question was very straight forward.....but please take the time, if you haven't already, to read all the posts by people in the same boat (so to speak). They all seem to have the same question, complaint, situation, etc...

My point wasn't to stir anything up. I really do feel for you guys. I've been screwed before and don't like it any more than you, I'm certain. But....in this thread, it seems that those that have been "taken" by this loser have only posted their complaints. That's fine...post away if that's what makes you feel better. Yes...it's a "uniting of complaints"....and not a uniting to "right the wrong".

Hope this is more clear, and sorry if you took me wrong.


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 2, 2011)

I understand your position Fender but if no one complained in a public forum how would we find each other to begin with. Also you're assuming, based on people's complaints alone, that no one is working to right the wrong. Phone calls, emails, complaints to the BBB and letters to the Atty Gen are not nothing. My question was intended to garner advice from those those that may have found justice and bring that information to the foreground so others can learn. 

I do appreciate our back-and-forth on this issue as I believe it did reignite this thread and hopefully others will jump in with additional info on this guy. An added bonus to keeping this thread active will help it show up in Google search rankings and bring others on board. Thank you Fender! (and no I wasn't offended by your comments sorry if my response came across that way)

Best
Dave


----------



## fender66 (Mar 2, 2011)

BTW.....Dave....

I see that I failed to mention......Welcome aboard! Hope you stick around and discover all the great topics and family atmosphere that we share here....and of course, resolve the livewell issue that (I think) is what brought you to us. Happy to have you here....REALLY!


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks again Fender.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 2, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Welcome aboard! Hope you stick around and discover all the great topics and family atmosphere that we share here



X2 :WELCOME: 

This is my new home away from home, mainly due to the fact that after the first week or two my wife had heard enough about the boat & mod. :LOL2:


----------



## danhowell (Mar 4, 2011)

Dan Howell Here, yes i have had some problems we where flooded 3 times i went from 5 workers to just me with 79 orders to fill, this has been a real challenge for me and my family,not to mention the serous heath problems ive had their are several people on this site that ordered my product and got it and are happy with it.im down to just 9 more to get done.. this post is totally on called for and im filing a manger lawsuit against this site and the person and or persons posting this.
Danny Lee Howell
fishmatepro LL,C


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2011)

danhowell said:


> Dan Howell Here, yes i have had some problems we where flooded 3 times i went from 5 workers to just me with 79 orders to fill, this has been a real challenge for me and my family,not to mention the serous heath problems ive had their are several people on this site that ordered my product and got it and are happy with it.im down to just 9 more to get done.. this post is totally on called for and im filing a manger lawsuit against this site and the person and or persons posting this.
> Danny Lee Howell
> fishmatepro LL,C




Dan - Captain Ahab here. So none of the stuff above is true? Seems like a butt load of people are having problems - instead of hiring Attorneys (well unless you hire me :mrgreen: ) perhaps you should concentrate on address the customer's concerns (or maybe hiring more help if that is what it takes.

And what the heck is a manger lawsuit anyway? You planing on suing a feedbox or the bed of baby Jesus?


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2011)

I am locking this topic because I know it will go south VERY QUICKLY. 

Dan, I do not know you, and I do not know what your situation is. There are too many similar patterns with everyones complaints about your company, there is no denying that. 

I suggest you take our resident Lawyer Captain Ahabs advice and Address every single one of the customers concerns instead of wasting your money on a lawyer. 

Many people have said they love your livewells, I have read that with my own eyes, its the bad service that everyone remembers though.

When you leave people hanging and with no communication.......That is a big no no in my opinion.


----------

